
Show HN: Give someone a link, see their User Agent - nfriedly
http://www.user-agent.io/host
======
chrisked
Nice. This comes in handy. Would highlight more the actual link to copy and
paste. Took me couple of seconds to find it in between the two ads which were
in similar color.

~~~
nfriedly
Yea, the design & UX could both use a bit more work. Give me another couple of
weekends and I'll improve things a bit further.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
nfriedly
This is something I'd been thinking about building for a while and finally got
around to it last weekend.

Still needs some polishing, but I'm pretty happy with the result so far.

------
undershirt
great idea, especially for users on mobile devices

